# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Utvrđivanje tehnološkoga viška u osnovnim školama

## laura29

Po kojim se kriterijima određuje tehnološki višak u osnovnim školama u slučaju smanjenja broja razrednih odjela? Je li to kojim zakonom određeno?

----------


## Pinky

ne znam kako je po zakonu, ali kod nas bi nadrljala ona koja se zadnja zaposlila...

----------


## maria71

više je parametara  koliko ja znam  ...dobro se raspitaj

----------


## laura29

Na svu sreću, sad se ne radi o mom radnom mjestu. Ministarstvo nam nije odobrilo formiranje traženi broj razreda iako imamo za njih dovoljno učenika. Pravdaju se štednjom. Sad ćemo opet imati pretrpane prve razrede, a za četiri godine taj manjak će se osjetiti i u predmetnoj nastavi. Preko noći su se odrekli Pedagoškoga standarda. Trenutačno je jučer na vrlo neugodan način trudna učiteljica saznala da je višak.

----------


## maria71

nitko nema više siguran posao u prosvjeti ,  od godine do godine ....od satnice do satnice

----------


## maria71

nitko nema više siguran posao u prosvjeti ,  od godine do godine ....od satnice do satnice

----------


## YosephK

Uvijek nadrljaju prvo oni koji su na određeno, a nakon toga oni koji su zadnji došli.  :Wink: 

Doduše, moramo imati na umu da proglašenjem radnika tehnološkim viškom (iako je u Zakonu propisano kada se osoba ne smije proglasiti tehnološkim viškom - mislim da je i u slučaju da je majka malog djeteta, pa neka kolegica dobro to ispita i lovi se na to!), Gradski ured za obrazovanje preuzima na sebe ulogu posrednika, odnosno raspoređuje učiteljicu na radno mjesto u drugu školu.

----------


## boškarin

Kod nas je nekakvo pravilo da je višak onaj koji je zadnji došao.

----------


## LIMA

> Kod nas je nekakvo pravilo da je višak onaj koji je zadnji došao.


I kod nas.
Iako treba provjeriti i u sindikatu, čini mi se da se gleda i godine staža i broj malodobne djece  :/ 
Uglavnom, znam da su zaštićeni oni s preko 25 godina staža.

----------


## YosephK

Dao sam si truda, pa prokopao Granski kolektivni ugovor za zaposlene u OŠ. Doduše, to je Ugovor iz 2002., ali mislim da se te neke stvari nisu nikad mijenjale (jer bi inače naišli na ogroman otpor i Sindikata i zapolenih u školama!).

Dakle, po članku 32. zabranjeno je ravnatelju da bez suglasnosti sindikalnog povjerenika uruči otkaz (a moramo imati na umu da proglašenje tehnološkim, odnosno organizacijskim viškom se zbilja ustvari dobije otkaz!) sljedećim kategorijama:

* radniku nakon 25 godina staža kod istog poslodavca i 50 godina života
* *trudnici*, odnosno ženi koja doji dijete (baš me zanima kako provjeravaju je li žena doji dijete  :? )
* majci djeteta do 7. godine 
* invalidnoj osobi
* samohranom roditelju malodobnog djeteta
* roditelju s troje ili više djece do 15 godina, odnosno djece na redovnom školovanju
* roditelju djeteta s teškoćama u razvoju.

Ukoliko se sindikalni povjerenik ne izjasni u roku 8 dana o prijedlogu ravnatelja, smatra se da je sukladan sa odlukom ravnatelja.

Sve u svemu - koliko sam shvatio, kolegica je trudnica. Ukoliko je ovaj dio ostao isti (a nema razloga da se promjenio), onda *ne smije* biti proglašena tehnološkim viškom bez suglasnosti sindikalnog povjerenika. Ukoliko se on nije izjasnio ili je sukladan sa odlukom ravnatelja, neka ga tuži Sindikatu koji on/ona predstavlja i razapne ga na križ zbog nehumanog djelovanja.

----------


## laura29

Sve se pozitivno razriješilo, hvala Bogu. Za ovu godinu nema tehnološkoga viška.

----------


## chiora

Prema ZORu prilikom poslovno uvjetovanog otkaza poslodavac mora voditi računa o stažu, godinama života i teretu uzdržavanja.
Poznat mi je slučaj, iz osobnog iskustva, koji je ispao ovako:
A osoba 1g staža više, B osoba 1g staža manje = 1:0 za osobu A
A osoba 1g života više, B osoba 1g života manje = 2:0 za osobu A
A osoba djece 0, B osoba djece 4 (jedno do 7g, svih 4 do 15g- vidimo gore KU)= 2:1 za osobu A

Sindikat se u središnjici uredno složio s ravnateljem da je to sasvim OK.
Ministarstvu je bilo najvažnije što im ispadne jeftinije.

End of story.

----------


## chiora

> Doduše, moramo imati na umu da proglašenjem radnika tehnološkim viškom (iako je u Zakonu propisano kada se osoba ne smije proglasiti tehnološkim viškom - mislim da je i u slučaju da je majka malog djeteta, pa neka kolegica dobro to ispita i lovi se na to!), Gradski ured za obrazovanje preuzima na sebe ulogu posrednika, odnosno raspoređuje učiteljicu na radno mjesto u drugu školu.


Mhm... da dodamo predhodnom iskustvu i: ZG, od rujna do siječnja rasporedili= 0. Zbavila raspoređivanje bez njih kasnije.

----------


## nevenera

i ja radim u školi pa i mene ovo najviše brine. 
što je sa područnim školama? tu gdje ja radim moja ih škola ima 8 a svake se godine otvaraju nove iako ima malo učenika koji žele u njih ići, radije biraju matičnu školu.
može li učiteljica biti tehnološki višak ako u njenoj područnoj nema upisane djece jer djeca iz tog sela idu u matičnu? može li se tu djecu prebaciti u područnu? ja predajem engleski, dio satnice mi je na područnim školama pa me zanima.

----------


## kovacmelita279

Postovani uciteljica sam razredne nastave u podrucnoj skoli kojoj prijeti zatvaranje na otoku.Kolegica je dosla u maticnu skolu 5 godina iza mene.skola je na otoku i ja zivim 100 m od maticne skole.Starija sam od nje ne znam tocno 3-4 godine i s otoka sam za razliku od nje koja putuje.Postoji li mogucnost da nju proglase viskom a ne mene bez obzira sto sam ja u podrucnoj skoli koja se potencijalno zatvara.Nije mi jasno kako to ide u ovom slucaju-zakon je prilicno nedorecen...

----------


## Jurana

Ovisi što ti piše u ugovoru. Ako ti u ugovoru piše da si zaposlena u područnoj školi, onda si, nažalost, ti višak.

----------


## Pinky

Radim u područnoj školi. Dogodine bi se moglo dogoditi spajanje odjeljenja u matičnoj školi i netko će postati višak. Zadnja sam se zaposlila. Netko tvrdi da se ne trebam bojati viškova u centralnoj jer imam ugovor za područnu. Godinu iza se gasi još jedna područna škola moje škole. Trebam li se bojati da će ta kolegica doći an moje mjesto? Hvala unaprijed

----------


## no@

Daj pogledaj što ti piše u ugovoru. Područna škola ne može sama po sebi biti pravni subjekt, pa ako ti ugovor ne glasi na matičnu školu pitanje je njegove pravovaljanosti. 
Rad u područnoj ili matičnoj školi -  stvar je zapravo podjele zaduženja koja ravnatelj donosi svake godine.

----------

